# Boudoir Blitz....



## photogoddess (Sep 10, 2007)

Just feeling like posting...


----------



## BOUNCE! (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey photogoddess you have some AWESOME shots,I would maybe do some cropping in a couple, in particular no.2 as my eyes were drawn straight to her cleavage, but otherwise fantastic!!!!!!! Can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## Alison (Sep 11, 2007)

I was trying to keep track of my favorites but I realized when I had to go search for a pen to write them all down it was probably easier to say great series! What I love about these, beyond the technical details (which are great) is that the models seem so comfortable and their expression and poses very natural. Really great series, Tammy!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 11, 2007)

^^^ That's pretty much exactly what I was gonna say!  The poses are fantastic...they look so natural, and make each girl look so sexy.


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 11, 2007)

4 is by far my favourite.  Great work!


----------

